# Endless loop problem with process-quarantine.pl



## vand777 (Dec 21, 2010)

I seem to be having a problem with process-quarantine.pl. I googled but couldn't find out how the problem can be resolved so I thought I would ask the experts.

Here is the problem:

When "/var/amavisd/maia/scripts/process-quarantine.pl --learn --report --debug" is run, it starts an endless loop and displays the following:


```
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
2010-12-21 13:22:22 Maia: [process-quarantine] Subroutine processed 0  items.
...
```


This continues until I kill it 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

The answer looks like it's here: http://www.renaissoft.com/cgi-bin/mailman/private/maia-users/2008-February/011322.html

But I can't be bothered with creating an account just to see it.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

This looks like a copy of it: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.mail.virus.maiamailguard/11270

In any case, this seems to be a problem with the script itself. I suggest contacting the developer.


----------



## vand777 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry for my stupidity. The problem is solved. The problem was that in process-quarantine-sub.pl script the path to perl was /usr/bin/perl and in my jail it is actually located at /usr/local/bin/perl. That's why I have to change this to the new path in all perl scripts :-(

*New question (before I mark the topic as "solved"):*
I cannot do symlink to /usr/bin/perl because it is readonly and shared between jails. Do you know any other solution better/faster than just changing each perl script?

P.S. My jails have been setup as described on http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails-application.html


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

/usr/bin/perl is actually a symlink to the 'real' perl in /usr/local/bin/:


```
root@build:/usr/ports#ll /usr/bin/perl
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  25 Dec 21 08:20 /usr/bin/perl -> /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1
```

So if all your jails have the same perl version this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## vand777 (Dec 21, 2010)

You are absolutely right. 

P.S. I think something is wrong with me today. My head is not working properly


----------



## vand777 (Dec 21, 2010)

*SirDice,* thank you. I've just made the changes you suggested and it works fine! All solved!


----------

